# Argentina dogo & cane corso breeder



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

I've been very interested in the Argentina dogo and cane corso for years now,and have always heard that they make great hog dogs . I'd like to find a quality breeder that's reputable.
Any info would be great,

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I looked into dogos years ago and found a great breeder who was recommended to me, however I did not want to wait { I was in a rush to get a dog}. They had a waiting list back then not sure what they have going on now you would have to talk to them , but they health test all their dogs . I can give you the link they are canadian. However I don't know if there shows are just ring shows , I seen some breeders in argentina and south america who had some true working dogs , still hunted with them and stuff and I knwo they advertised and shipped world wide. If your looking for working dogs would think you would want from working stock. 
There used to be a member here with some gorgeous dogos but havent seen her post in awhile , maybe someone on here knows how to get in touch with them and they can help you out. Here is the link I have { sorry was the wrong link , that was to another one I talked to couple years ago but didn't hear any feedback from others as far as recommending }. I will search my emails again and see If I can find them , I know they were far up north closer to alaska. 

Hope you keep us posted with pictures If you get one , i LOVE this breed. Glad now I didn't get one though Im just not set up for this type of working dog.


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

Well, thank you for ur input!!
Yeah,I'm not really looking for a show dog-I'm looking for a working game dog. 
I've found a dogo kennel in Shreveport la that has and offers hunting stock. 
Mostly all I've found is show quality stuff,likely bred for very mild temperament and not good for gaming.
I get off the boat next week and will make the drive up to check them out. 
I'm sure it'll cost me a ton for a good pup,but,I've always wanted a dogo and never really pursued it. I've got a 14 month old APBT bitch,and gonna bring her on her first hunt and see how she does when I get home-got a buddy that's having hog infestation problems. 
Can't wait to turn her lose and she how she likes it. My old Amstaff ,she's 13 yrs old.Retired And a house dog.. But she loves hog hunting,I'm thinking this will be her last hunt,and hoping she show my pup the ropes .. either way,my girls are house dogs. And my GF just doesn't want her "Babies" in the woods,lol. She ain't to please with a couple mastiffs either,but,such is life.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL ya , I think the kennel I had looked at was more show based,I can't even find the link anymore I must have deleted it long ago. prob watered down for what you are wanting. Keep us posted with your search would love to see pics if you get one down the line, I love seeing the hog hunting pics some post up here.


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> LOL ya , I think the kennel I had looked at was more show based,I can't even find the link anymore I must have deleted it long ago. prob watered down for what you are wanting. Keep us posted with your search would love to see pics if you get one down the line, I love seeing the hog hunting pics some post up here.































. 
The two reds are from my Amstaff ,the black Is a friend of mines-suppose to be heavy Jeep,but ain't no papers on him. The white is Colby and carver. This is just practice and training. 
The kennel I found is http://www.ladogos.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thats awesome, almost makes me wish we had hog problems here { lol I know prob not worth all that } but it looks like alot of fun to get out there and do that with the dogs. 
The dogs on teh link I like some of them , lucy looks really small for a dogo ?? but maybe the pictures. I had a kennel in argentina I was talking to for awhile and there working dogs were HUGE, not fat but just very tall and big over all. they have some pictures posted on their site of some hog hunts and stuff too. Wish I still had there info im sure I prob deleted them as well. Im thinking alot cheaper getting a dog from this place anyways, shipping is retarded from out of country. 
How often you get out hunting ? Have you seen much with corso's being used as hog dogs?


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

I've never seen a dogo or corso in action,or one in person for that matter. 
But I mean they are hunting dogs from what I know. Big ass bulldogs.. I work offshore so I only get to go hunting when I'm home,but man it is a blast. There's hog and coyote problems and no season for them so I can go when ever. been wanting to do a little coyote hunting too,just haven't. Kinda seems like dog fighting and I'm against that. 
But coyotes are a problem ,I don't want any dog of mine dog aggressive-and I don't think they will distinguish between coyote and a domestic dog. Not sure if I want to venture into that can of worms. 
I love a good hunt though.. I don't use guns,just me my dogs and a good knife. 
The dogs love it,I love it-it's a rush

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

